# Pic wolves



## nathalie (Jan 23, 2016)

Pictures of Wild Spirit wolf santuary NM, beginning january 2016


----------



## troy (Jan 23, 2016)

I thought we massacred them to extinction, I'm glad to see there are some left, I'm wandering about wolverines, I think we might have totally killed those off. Very cool pictures, they look very healthy!!


----------



## Rick (Jan 23, 2016)

Were you in New Mexico Nathalie?

Those are really cool pictures:clap::clap:


----------



## Rick (Jan 23, 2016)

troy said:


> I thought we massacred them to extinction, I'm glad to see there are some left, I'm wandering about wolverines, I think we might have totally killed those off. Very cool pictures, they look very healthy!!




No wolves have survived (especially from sanctuary work like this). There have been several reintroductions in multiple places in the US (wherever there is a standing elk population, like Yellowstone). These have been very controversial though when they travel out of protected areas and interact with cattle ranchers.


Wolverines still exist too. They are very secretive, and remote so you don't here as much about them. Here's a US FWS link on wolverine status in North America.
http://www.fws.gov/mountain-prairie/species/mammals/wolverine/


----------



## nathalie (Jan 23, 2016)

Yes I was in new mexico beginning January 16, now I'm in France (at home)


----------



## Clark (Jan 23, 2016)

Such a special treat.

There is something like this in NJ. 
They have photo tours also.
I cant afford it though...


----------



## nathalie (Jan 23, 2016)

Clark said:


> I cant afford it though...


 I don't understand ?


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 23, 2016)

nathalie said:


> I don't understand ?



Places charge you for special access to take pictures (or just look)

Nice pics! Where was this? I was recently in the sw region of nm


----------



## nathalie (Jan 23, 2016)

I pay for a visit with the possibility to take pictures. Some of my photos will be exposed to Santa Fe to give money to the sanctuary
Address : 378 candy kitchen Rd, Ramah, NM
87321


----------



## Rick (Jan 23, 2016)

nathalie said:


> Yes I was in new mexico beginning January 16, now I'm in France (at home)



I have a brother Al in Texas who is an avid nature photographer in his spare time, and looks for good reasons to run around the southwest to shoot.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Next time you are in the area I would introduce you to him.:wink:


----------



## Erythrone (Jan 23, 2016)

Impressive pictures. Images impressionnantes, Nathalie!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 23, 2016)

Beautiful photos, Nathalie. You've captured nicely these beautiful creatures.


----------



## John M (Jan 23, 2016)

Wonderful photos, Nathalie! Thank you!


----------



## abax (Jan 23, 2016)

What wonderful photos! Wolves are such beautiful, intelligent family oriented mammals that one feels quite blessed to see them. Thank you so much for sharing the pictures with us.


----------



## nathalie (Jan 24, 2016)

Rick said:


> I have a brother Al in Texas who is an avid nature photographer in his spare time, and looks for good reasons to run around the southwest to shoot.
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/
> 
> Next time you are in the area I would introduce you to him.:wink:



This will be gladly I would do his knowledge, those pictures are beautiful. I go to the US Texas every 2 years or so. Thank you.


----------



## nathalie (Jan 24, 2016)

Thank all !


----------



## eggshells (Jan 24, 2016)

Nat, this is by far the best wolves photo I have seen. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Wendy (Jan 24, 2016)

Those are amazing photos! Thank you!


----------



## nathalie (Jan 24, 2016)

thank you to.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jan 25, 2016)

LOVE the lighting on that first shot - wow! Excellent photos. This is a place I've wanted to visit for a long time now. Did you get to interact with them directly?


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 25, 2016)

Lovely photos with great lighting. Thank-you!


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 25, 2016)

Rick said:


> I have a brother Al in Texas who is an avid nature photographer in his spare time, and looks for good reasons to run around the southwest to shoot.
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/
> 
> Next time you are in the area I would introduce you to him.:wink:



Rick, your brother has some lovely photos on his website. Thank-you.


----------



## nathalie (Jan 26, 2016)

Yes, because I did a tour "photographer", simply not tour.


----------



## Rick (Jan 29, 2016)

Ozpaph said:


> Rick, your brother has some lovely photos on his website. Thank-you.



You're Welcome

I think the eyes that Nathalie and my brother bring to their view of the world is quite inspirational.


----------



## 17andgrowing (Jan 29, 2016)

Lovely photos.


----------

